# (app) Tapatalk2 Ghetto to Glory



## St3rdroids (Jul 1, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: Other

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: ADB

Optional:: Themed

Requires Root:: No

Optional:: Themed

Source:: 
Ok so they couldnt have made tapatalk more ugly. I think I fixed it for the masses. Will fix a few more things if needed. Just let me know if you find something wrong. I dont really use this app but it pains me to see that all your phones look like that.... Fixed

Donate(anything helps and this work takes time getting things right with xml codes):https://www.paypal.c...d=VLYKUW4PCG9N8
App:http://dl.dropbox.co...alk2-beta-4.apk


----------



## B-boy™ (Jun 26, 2011)

_ya might wanna talk to Quoord about this since it's a paid app in the market.. they released the beta versions for testing and we have 6 version already themed out correctly that Quoord promotes.. They might not have an issue with it since it won't be tied to the market so when we release the Official update it won't matter.._


----------



## St3rdroids (Jul 1, 2011)

B-boy™ said:


> _ya might wanna talk to Quoord about this since it's a paid app in the market.. they released the beta versions for testing and we have 6 version already themed out correctly that Quoord promotes.. They might not have an issue with it since it won't be tied to the market so when we release the Official update it won't matter.._


If you or someone can ask if its cool it would be appreciated. If not I have no problem taking it down. Just dont have much time for the next few days. Someone hit me up on twitter ( @chadfran84 ) and let me know what needs to be done. This is the beta that was released.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

@St3rdroids

Tapatalk 2 beta was so fugly that I uninstalled it and reverted to the original app. Thanks for making the new beta useable


----------



## ruvort (Dec 24, 2011)

It is very awesome but there is a bug where read topics are blacked out.Edit:this appears to only be the case while using the dark theme.

Sent from my HTC Rezound via Tapatalk








MyColorScreen


----------



## superstargoddess (Feb 26, 2012)

This is sooooo much better!


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

@St3rdroids,

Any chance of a beta 5 makeover?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## d3athb4dishonor (Jan 22, 2012)

I liked the version I had before... The colors were tweaked but it def had a much cleaner look. ICS colors aren't for everything.


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

Beta-6 http://tapatalk.com/forum/attachments/tap-beta-6-apk.5204/


----------



## ruvort (Dec 24, 2011)

Market updated version 1 to version 2 now

Sent from my HTC Rezound via Tapatalk








MyColorScreen


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

God the orange/black "dark" theme is fugly, especially considering that v1 had a good ics theme. I understand if ics is not your preference but its a better base than orange which matches nothing.

And I still have to toggle subscribe or unsubscribe to make images appear.

Fail.

Sent from my gNex using Tapatalk and its horrid red and black theme. WHAT were they thinking?


----------

